# Line 6 HX Stomp



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Little brother to the HX Effects.











Stereo in/outs, power, USB and exp connections on the back. Effects loop send and return on the right side. Midi and headphones on the left side.

_________________
Utilizes the same DSP chip and HX Modeling as Helix:
• Compact yet extremely powerful
• Highest possible audio quality throughout, plus both true bypass and DSP bypass with trails
• Over 300effects and models from Helix, M-Series, and legacy Line 6 products
• Up to 6 simultaneous amp, cab, and effect blocks (including a looper and IR loading) provide extensive tone-crafting options
• A complete guitar or bass rig in one pedal
• 3 capacitive-sensing footswitches with color-coded LED rings facilitate ease of use and fast editing
• Split/parallel signal paths provide flexible routing for both simple and complex signal chains
• TRS dual expression pedal/footswitch input extends creative control capabilities
• Stereo effects loop (mono/stereo TRS send + stereo returns) facilitates use with other pedals


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Evidently there's a live look at the Stomp happening tonight @ 6:30 EDT


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like it’ll be just as expensive.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I just watched that HX stomp posted. I'm not into all the options as I went down that road and ended up playing on the settings than on the guitar. But it looks like a pretty nice unit. Wonder how my good ol' GSP 21 Legend circa 1993/4 would hold up to it?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cups said:


> Looks like it’ll be just as expensive.


Seems that it’s $599 US at Sweetwater, same as the HXFX price.








So a fully functioning smaller full Helix with all the effects AND amps for (guess) $799 cdn? Woot!


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

That's a condo / headphones / tabletop dream. I was already pining for the LT. Sold.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cups said:


> Looks like it’ll be just as expensive.


Different feature set though - like amp modelling.



bzrkrage said:


> Seems that it’s $599 US at Sweetwater, same as the HXFX price.
> View attachment 226592
> 
> 
> So a fully functioning smaller full Helix with all the effects AND amps for (guess) $799 cdn? Woot!


I wonder what other companies will be releasing (if anything) for the sub-$1k market at NAMM then.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> Seems that it’s $599 US at Sweetwater, same as the HXFX price.
> View attachment 226592
> 
> 
> So a fully functioning smaller full Helix with all the effects AND amps for (guess) $799 cdn? Woot!


Dang, I was hoping this would be a smaller - and cheaper - version. It is smaller.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$799Cdn? Not going to happen.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> $799Cdn? Not going to happen.


----------

